

ArXiv: Astroinformatics: A 21st Century Approach to Astronomy - myth_drannon
http://arxiv.org/abs/0909.3892
I would like to see some interesting links to where AI and astronomy/physics combined
======
myth_drannon
I would like to see some interesting links to where AI and astronomy/physics
combined

